# Thought I Could Do With A Bigger Watch Albert



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

I have a few very heavy silver pocket watches so I thought this might come in handy. It's solid silver single Albert and fully hallmarked for Birmingham 1905 with the maker's mark for Herbert Bushell of Northampton Street, Birmingham and weighs in at 6 ounces. For comparison I've placed it alongside another quite substantial double Albert. Do you think it may be a little OTT?


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Looks good for securing your bike.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

Or a choker collar for a bull terrier. :yes:


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

This watch has a 5 ounce case and with the movement it weighs in at 8 ounces, so with the Albert attached it's 14 ounces. Almost a lethal weapon. :shocking:


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

That chain Shiner will do nicely. In comparison to the watch the links do look a tad large BUT, at least they will take the weight of the watch which is what they are designed for.

This will be one of those occasions were you mate the chain to the watch and spread the weight across a waistcoat rather than suspend the watch from a button hole on a jacket lapel and start looking lopsided!!!!

Also like your double chain, really looks the business.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I like that, Shiner - very imposing!


----------



## Rook (Oct 22, 2013)

A chain is only as strong as it's weakest link and the link that holds the swivel clasp on your chain is substantially smaller than the other links so, you could get by with a smaller chain if you wanted to.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

Rook said:


> A chain is only as strong as it's weakest link and the link that holds the swivel clasp on your chain is substantially smaller than the other links so, you could get by with a smaller chain if you wanted to.


I don't think the chain was designed to carry a really heavy watch. I like to think, it was made for an Edwardian 'gentleman' with very grand ideas of his status in the community. I can just imagine him strutting his stuff around town, or his mill, puffing on a huge cigar, sporting this monstrosity spread across his ample midriff in an attempt to impress those less fortunate than himself. :shocking: The real upper class would of course have treated this common show of new found wealth with total disdain







............. But it makes a nice talking point as part of my pocket watch display. :gathering:


----------

